

A man made thousands by hacking Trivia Crack to always guess the correct answer - jodoglevy
http://www.businessinsider.com/the-inside-story-of-the-guy-that-hacked-trivia-crack-2015-6

======
mzjs
>>Additionally, it's possible that a fix would make the game run significantly
slower.

Why?

